# Rob Zombie



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Speed-Thread! stop.
Neues Album! stop.
Hammergeil!!! stop.
Tierisch zu Abfeiern! stop.

Was sagt ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

rob zombie *___________*
so ziemlich nach system of a down die zweite "band" nach der ich süchtig wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das neue album find ich leider nich so gut <_<
hell billy deluxe bleibt das beste album von ihm und da kommt nichts dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

mich wunderts ja das lachmann nicht schon längst nen thread dazu aufgemacht hat O_O


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Stimmt schon, an ältere Sachen kommt es nicht ran.
Aber es hat ein paar groovige Sachen drauf.^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

Sinisters Urge is geiles Album :O.
Sonst so Lieder wie Never Gonna Stop me und Let it all bleed sind gut^^.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

ich find ja das lied Numb sowas von geil :O


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

ich war aj ziemlich negativ gegnueber Rob Zombie eingestellt, da z.b Dragula mmn absolut ... ist.
aber https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsMPOfblfg hat meine meinung gaeaedert^^ oder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV0NoICl7cE ...richtig geil <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich war aj ziemlich negativ gegnueber Rob Zombie eingestellt, da z.b Dragula mmn absolut ... ist.



meinst du das lied ansich oder das video? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> meinst du das lied ansich oder das video?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



video nicht gesehen, aber das lied fand ich so scheisse...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> video nicht gesehen, aber das lied fand ich so scheisse...



is nich dein ernst o_o
das ist doch das beste lied von ihm


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> is nich dein ernst o_o
> das ist doch das beste lied von ihm



Veto!
Absolut nicht, ich finds auch nicht sehr überzeugend.^^
Superbeast ist da schon ein ganzes Stück besser.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Veto!
> Absolut nicht, ich finds auch nicht sehr überzeugend.^^
> Superbeast ist da schon ein ganzes Stück besser.



sach ma...
was ist den hier los? o_o
dragula is ja wohl mal um längen besser als das eh schon endgeile superbeast :O
da kann selbst kein iron head oder man without fear mithalten ._.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sach ma...
> was ist den hier los? o_o
> dragula is ja wohl mal um längen besser als das eh schon endgeile superbeast :O
> da kann selbst kein iron head oder man without fear mithalten ._.



Oo Neeeee ist nach einigem anhoeren Rob Zombie`s Lieder von mir als einziges Lied, das ich nicht mag von dem eingestuft worden...


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oo Neeeee ist nach einigem anhoeren Rob Zombie`s Lieder von mir als einziges Lied, das ich nicht mag von dem eingestuft worden...



ich versteh´s nicht....
naja, dann mögts halt nicht, ihr banausen!!11


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich versteh´s nicht....
> naja, dann mögts halt nicht, ihr banausen!!11



=(
Manno ...


----------

